# My Rhoms Home



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

My tank... Excuse dying plants lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice looking tank man, how big is the Rhom?

Plants prob need more light, but that could freak your fish out


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

My rhoms is 5 inch I'd say.. The lights say they r good for plants... Who knows. I ordered them online and they dies right away. Maybe being shipped 2 days wasn't good for them. I saw some nice plants at lfs I may grab this weekend.

Thx for the compliment btw I feel like I got the look I wanted finally w my tank.

Took a lil rearranging a few times lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice tank, Bobby!...







...I can't see the rhom, he must be hiding!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wheres the rhomb at in that pic? tank looks slick though, love the setup.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats good looking tank design for a Rhom man! That is nice driftwood!

Where does everyone get their driftwood from???


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't use driftwood, but just about any LFS has it!...House of tropicals and Beltway Aquarium has some pretty good pieces!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I am going to try my best to get to house of tropicals this weekend....I wanna go see what they have... I haven't been there in YEARS... maybe I will buy some... maybe not... maybe I will buy some cool looking fish for the piranhas to eat... IDK... ... Thanks man!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RayW said:


> Where does everyone get their driftwood from???


this aquarium store a few cities over. they had a sale many years ago and i stocked up on plants and driftwood. sold it by the pound. cost me some $$$ but i have driftwood to last a lifetime now. ive taken rocks from the wild before but really have to clean the hell out of them to be comfortable with adding to the tank.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya da' man i gave him a nice feedimg n after that hell sit and relax under some cover. Ill get some pics soon. Hes def associating me w food now. Ill walk up and sigh le a silverside in front if him n he looks at the surface then. Pretty cool .... Thx again for compliments guys. Ya i don't want to go to bright w lights cuz my rhom wont like it. What r some low light plants?

Oh Btw i got my driftwood at animals and things... Now i don't love giving them money really cuz i do t think they take the best care of their live stock but they have good supplies. Id prob never buy fish again there. That wood cost me $350!!! As much per lb as live rock!


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

MAN! $350??!?!!? maybe I don't want to buy any...lol... I have driftwood as decor in my house....I have a nautical theme livingroom... paintings...corals...crab floats... all kinda crap like that... just bought a new piece of wood in NC completly dried and sun baked for months.... it is like 30in long and 9or so in High... looks really cool... it was like $10. but I suppose that is not something I could put in the tank....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think you can youll just have to waterlog it. it'll float for a couple of weeks before it soaks enough water to sink. ive done that before with "reptile decor". way cheaper then the bogwood. gave it a good rinse and added it to my tank and a month later it was on the gravel...still have it to this day (7-8 years later) in the tank. never had issues

wood is wood. just like you couldnt pay me to buy rocks. really? rocks? the thing earth is made of? 
with proper treatment and a 5 gallon bucket in the woods i can have enough rocks for 5 tanks...free of charge


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

oooo... so when I get a new tank... I will just buy some regular driftwood... soak it... put it in the new tank... nice... I can get HUGE pieces and wicked looking stumps for really cheap where I vacation each year... next year I will bring some home and give it a try. The stuff i buy has been outta the water baking in the sun for as few as a few weeks to several years...lol...so it should be free of organisims and such...

Rocks... so how do you treat those to make them tank ready? I live near a river and would LOVE to bring some home from there to chuck in the tank... I know I would have to kill the bacteria and such living on them... BUT.... they are river rock.. probably a bad Idea to heat them in boiling water... how do you treat your rocks?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ray,
I would just rinse the rocks off thoroughly with scalding hot water and you should be alright!...


----------

